# The Russian Woodpecker Transmitter & Control Rooms, "Chernobyl-2", Ukraine- Oct 16



## Landie_Man (Dec 1, 2016)

*The Russian Woodpecker Transmitter & Control Rooms, "Chernobyl-2", Ukraine- Oct 16*

The Russian Woodpecker Transmitter & Control Rooms, "Chernobyl-2" (Chernobyl Exclusion Zone) - October 2016

So, second day in the zone, second trip to said zone. The first site of the day and the rain was absolutely hammering it down. Hard going as we were catching the early trains from Slavutych each morning at 07:40, up at 06:00!

-

Well what can I say about this one, the first stop of our second day. What a place!! This absolutely VAST structure called "Duga" is situated near the abandoned town of Pripyat in a town named "Chernobyl-2".

I cannot describe how big this thing was to stand next to, measurements are 150m tall by 500m wide 492ft x 1,640ft.

This "Over The Horizon Radar Station" was built to detect early missile strikes from the West during Cold War Era. The name "Woodpecker" came about due to the noise it would make On Air.

It was constructed between 1970 and 1975 and remained operative until 1989, 3 years after the Chernobyl Disaster, though most equipment was moved in 1987.

This monster disappeared up into the fog both up and along and the driving rain led me to not climb it, but instead explore the Control Rooms which fed Duga.

Chernobyl-2 was interesting with a Fire Station, Cinema and various other buildings, but I only got a few photos round these buildings; including a model of The Russian Wood Pecker Antenna!

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11




Inside the Fire Station in Chernobyl-2

Detect More about Duga at:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157674224896671


----------



## Potter (Dec 18, 2016)

Bionerd23 has done a great YouTube video tour of here.


----------



## King Al (Dec 18, 2016)

Great report LM! You have captured some bits that I haven't seen before and the mist adds an extra dimension. Those old school Soviet gates are awesome


----------



## clinka (Dec 20, 2016)

Wow, picture 3 is amazing. You have captured it well. Thanks for sharing


----------



## glenjarnold (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm an amateur radio enthusiast, and remember picking up the familiar transmissions from the site on my equipment during the eighties. Sound files of the 'woodpecker' still exist online here and there. A very eerie sense of foreboding at the time. I've only ever seen 'stock' photos of the antenna array before, and never photos of the control room and surrounding area. First class, and very well done!


----------



## Dick Derpin (Feb 28, 2017)

Very Very cool! thank you


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 1, 2017)

Great stuff !! Atmospheric pics too !!


----------

